# 

## Tinochka

,     :
:
    ,           3 -          3 -.

               ?

   !

----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------

?  :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

,         ,          ...  :Smilie:  
, , ,           ,    ,     .
,         ???

----------


## Tinochka

,

----------


## knp

> ?


  :yes: 

   ,      ,    ,     :     ,        .               .

----------


## .

*knp*, -  ,   .     .     ,   .       . 
    ,      ,              . .

----------


## knp

> ,      ,              .


.      ,     -.         .    ,    .

           .                .
                  .     "" ,   .

 ,  ""              .

  :         .       2     .    .    ,   .       .          18/02.  . ? .     18/02       .   .

----------

> ,     -


      .     /      




> 18/02       .   .


...    18       ?

----------


## .

> ,     -.


    .




> .


    ,      .           ,   




> .


    ?   ,        ?

----------

> ,         ,          ...  
> , , ,           ,    ,     .
> ,         ???


 ,  "  ",             .

,   -  ,       .

----------


## knp

> ...    18       ?


 ,         .   .




> ?   ,        ?


  .    .
       .    .   , **      ,    =  *18%.      .            .
     ,     .    .    .

 ,        ,     ,       .

      ,           ?
     .       ?

----------


## knp

> ,   -  ,       .


  "".        .   -.    . ,      ,    .

     ,  ,     .
   ,    .   ,        ,             .

----------

> ,         .   .


 18?    ? ,     ...



> ,           ?


  ?  ,   .   - ,          .

----------

> "".        .   -.    . ,      ,    .
> 
>      ,  ,     .


.   ,    ,    ,       .

----------

> ,         .   .
> 
> 
>   .    .
>        .    .   , **      ,    =  *18%.      .            .


  - ?
   ,              . 

  . - ,   1  200*6* .    ...

----------


## .

> .


   ,    ,     .        ,   .




> ,        ,     ,       .


 ..            ? 




> ?


   . , ,   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## knp

> - ?


,   ,              :yes: 
  : " ".         .  .   ,   6611      ,    ,   .  :Wink: 
    ,      .





> ,    ,    ,       .


 .  .       .      ,    .
,        .    .
            .

**  **   ,          ?  :Wink: 
     ,          :   .    ,    .




> .


  ,    ,      ,         ?
    ?





> 18?    ?


 -    !  :yes: 





> ,    ,     .        ,   .


     .   .   .  .      21  ,    ,     .
  10    .       .





> ..           ?


      .        .      ? !   .
    -    .





> , ,   ,


  :Wink:      .  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ,      ,         ?
>     ?


 .    .    "" ,    .   ,        .



> -    !


 -     ,       :Wink:

----------


## knp

> -     ,


,  "   ".     .    .          .

----------


## .

> ,          :   .


     .      . 




> .   .


   ,  ,   .  




> 21  ,    ,     .


    . ,     ,        ?  ,       .




> ?


      .  .     ,   ,    ,   .  



> 


  .       , ,       :Smilie:     -      .

----------


## knp

> ,       .


   !  :Big Grin:    .

*.*,    :




> 3 -          3 -.


         .    .  .  .
    . -    :
    ,  :
1)      .
2)   " "        
..... (   )

   .          .
  .    "",  ,      ,  .

   .    **.     .

*.*,  ,   ,     :




> , ,





> , ,   ,


  "  ",     ,     .          ,   .    ,   . !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .    "",  ,      ,  .


     .   .       ,  ?  :Smilie: 




> (   )


 -,      -   ,     :Smilie:         ,  99,9%   - .          ,   .  99,9%    /       .          ,     ,   .




> "  ",


     ,   ? ))

----------


## knp

> ,  99,9%   -


         ?         .
       .   ,    ,     ,   .
      .  ,            ?  :Wink: 
, -         :yes: 
          ,      .
      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  "   ".      ,   .
  ....     ...                   . , ,       ,   10      -  - -. -  -   ...
    ,            ...

----------


## ann67

> ...


,        ,    ,          . 
       -    -    ,   -   .      ,     .

----------


## .

> ?


 ?    ?     ?   ,           , , ,     .. - ? 




> , -


  (     ),         .        .      ,     ?  :Frown:

----------


## knp

> ,


    -      ?  :Big Grin: 





> , ,      ,   10    -  - -. -  -   ...


,     "" ,      ,        2-3 .    ,  ,  .
  ,       ""      .       21  .  :yes: 
....  ,  ,       -,         ?  :Wink: 

   ,                        ?     ,     ?      ? 
", , "  :Big Grin:  " "  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## knp

> ?    ?     ?


      . "   "  :Big Grin: 
     .       ,    ,   "      ,      ".  :Wink:

----------


## .

> 21  .


   . 




> ,


 .         ,  -,  .      ,   ,  ,  1.




> ** -,         ?


  ?           ? 




> ,     ?


     . ,     .      .   -          .       .




> ?


   ?  ,         ? ,     ,              ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


    ?

----------


## .

,     ?  :Wink: 

*BOGDANOZKA*,       ,  .  ,   .        ))

----------

> ....  ,  ,       -,


..            ... ,    - ???
  .    ,       ?  :Mocking:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 21


     "   "  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,                        ?


  ,  ,      ,        .

----------


## 777

.       .    ,      ,       .    ,      /     4 .       ?

----------


## .

.      ,       .

----------


## 777

> .      ,       .


!!!       , ,            .            ,     ,  ,      .    ...   .      . 
,       .       (  :Wink:  )

----------

> ,  ,      ,        .


   .  
  .  :Frown:

----------


## ann67

> ,       .


.  .

----------

-      (      ).     1 ,  28 .       ,   .        : ,     ,     2    .      :      ( 1/3 )    25.11.2015! -  - ,   -    . ?

----------


## knp

> ?


.    .      .
.    -     . .    .
       .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> (      ).


   ,  ,  ,   -

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> .    .      .


     ,   
    , ,        ,

----------

,      /       , ...     ,  ,      ,    ,   ,   -   5            .       ... .

----------


## .

> ,   ,   -   5            .


,   ,           -?  ,         ,  -    .



> ,  ,

----------

> ,   ,           -?  ,         ,  -    .


,    .      ,      -,      ,    .   ???  ,     ,     .

----------


## .

> ,      -,      ,    .   ???


    .            .     ,  ,    .
   ,     .

----------

> .            .     ,  ,    .
>    ,     .


  .    ,   .  ,       ,  ,   ,     -,         ...

,  ,   ,  ,  ,  .     .    . 
  ,    ,    ,   .

----------


## .

> .    ,   .


      ,    .           .




> ,       ,


     . 

, ,           ,       .    ,          .         ,    .   ,      ,    .      .

----------

> ,    .           .
> 
>      . 
> 
> , ,           ,       .    ,          .         ,    .   ,      ,    .      .


    .         ?

----------

> ,   
>     , ,        ,


 -      .      .    .   -  70  ,..       ""   .

----------

.      10 ,       5 ,   ,     .

----------


## .

> ,     .


 ,       10 ,     5,   ? ))

----------

""      4-   (      2014 ).     ,    -...    ,  -        110,111,112  113.       10 ...   " "  40. " "        -      .       "  "...                         . ,             ()   ,             -   ,     ...

----------

> ,       10 ,     5,   ? ))


     ,  ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


..      - ,   ,   -  .
 ?

----------

> .      10 ,       5 ,   ,     .


       ,   ,  .

    8,    27 - "  ?    ..."

----------

> ..      - ,   ,   -  .
>  ?


,   ...    -  ,      ,   .    .

----------


## .

> ,  ,    .


, ..  -  ,      ?      ? 
 ,         ?        -   ,   ?

----------

> ,   ...    -  ,      ,   .    .


      ?

----------

> ?


,  ,   ,   " ".

----------


## Rans777

-         
  4 .    (. 010 (020)
 3 +  + . 030 (040, 070)  3 - .170 *118/18 + 7 ),
       4 .

      .     .        :Frown:

----------

